
A clear explanation of JWT - musikele
https://michelenasti.com/2017/09/21/a-clear-explanation-of-jwt.html
======
zerker2000
These examples do not appear to have been run.

    
    
      const jwt = require('jonwebtoken')

~~~
musikele
When writing these examples I use to test in one simple file. Then, for the
sake of clarity, I copy and paste pieces of code in the blog post. Some typos
come from there.

